# Norethisterone



## Becky28 (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I'm about to start our first attempt at ICSI and have taken Noresthisterone to induce a period, as I have PCOS and am very irregular. I took the last tablet this morning - can you tell me roughly how long I can expect to wait for my period?
Many thanks,
Becky


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Becky,

I know Peter will respond and give you his answer as the professional on here.

I just thought I'd let you know that i've always had Norethisterone at the start of my cycles and once I've stopped taking them, my af still usually took a time to arrive - usually around a week after stopping them.

I think if you read the notes though, it says af will arrive within around 2-3 days. I did check out my delay with my Clinic, they weren't too concerned, but just wanted to ensure af arrived before my first down reg blood test (or baseline scan that some Clinics do).

Hope this helps - all the best,

Sue


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Becky28 said:


> Hi Peter,
> I'm about to start our first attempt at ICSI and have taken Noresthisterone to induce a period, as I have PCOS and am very irregular. I took the last tablet this morning - can you tell me roughly how long I can expect to wait for my period?
> Many thanks,
> Becky


yes, 3-7 days is the average.

Regards,

Peter


----------

